# Advice needed re Loperamide



## NEC (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been on loperamide and alverine citrate for 7 or more years. I was put on low dose naltrexone for my Fibromyalgia a few months ago and i have suspected for a while that as loperamide is an opiod that it could be interacting with the Naltrexone...So yesterday i decided to give it a whirl without the loperamide and just the alverine citrate. Yesterday was ok and today is ok except for the fact i have had to go to the toilet several times...I certainly seem to be better without it in terms of the Low dose naltrexone, haven't had half as much pain.Has anyone else found this coming off lopermide after years of use and does it calm down?


----------

